# LASIODORA PARAHYBANA v.s THERAPHOSA BLONDI SIZE WIZE



## Justin (Jan 12, 2003)

How much bigger is a adult female goliath bird eating tarantula  compared to an adult female brazilion salmon pink bird eater? Also, how much more aggressive is a T. blondi compaed to a L. Parahybana?


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 12, 2003)

Justin,

I have neither of these tarantulas but this is what i have read:

L.parahybanas are the only spider not in the Theraposa genus to rival the T.blondi in size.  I would guess that if they both reached their maximum potential to be within an inch of eachother, the T.blondi PERHAPS being slightly larger.  THe T.blondi is more aggressive than a L.parahybana, but im sure there are exceptions.  The T.blondi is also a much more "needy" species as far as temp. and humidity goes.

Mark


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin _
> *How much bigger is a adult female goliath bird eating tarantula  compared to an adult female brazilion salmon pink bird eater? Also, how much more aggressive is a T. blondi compaed to a L. Parahybana? *


You may also want to look at Lasiodora klugi, I believe they get larger than L. parahybana. There's a chance that some of the Africans (H. hercules and H.scepticus) get even bigger than these other monsters. The type specimen for H.hurcules is the only 'valid' specimen known and was indeed a true monster. It's housed in the BMNH. The specimen photographed in Rick West's site is probably the real deal, it's thorax/abdomen measurement was 110mm(about 4.5").I know this doesn't really answer your questions, but I think you're heading in that direction?

Cheers,
Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LaRiz (Jan 12, 2003)

Steve,
To add to what you've said, Lasiodora klugi has the record for being the heaviest tarantula.  There are a bunch of others that rival Theraphosa blondi as far as leg span goes.  Theraphosa apophysis is one, let's not forget some Pamphos too.  I've even seen some pretty darn big and leggy Xenethis.  
As far as africans go, I learned somewhere that Phoneyusa lesserti is the largest of africans, and that Hysterocrates hercules was only, like, 3rd or 4th largest.  I gotta do some diggin' for more info.  This broke my heart, 'cause I wanted H. hercules to be the largest african.  I would love to get a look at that type specimen of H. hercules
stored at the BMNH.  Rick West told me once that it's quite beat up from countless examinations.  Too many hands.
john


----------



## Raveness (Jan 12, 2003)

(Theraphosa apophysis) Goliath Pinkfoot is the largest spider ever recorded. That largest ever recorded had a leg span of 13" I heard.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaRiz _
> *Steve,
> I would love to get a look at that type specimen of H. hercules
> stored at the BMNH.  Rick West told me once that it's quite beat up from countless examinations.  Too many hands.
> john *


Apparently it's missing legs and in shocking condition! Did you hear the story behind it's collection, amazing stuff.

Luc Ross is quite a whiz with the Africans, he may be able to come up with some more info on Phoneyusa, I know they're one of his favourite genera.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raveness _
> *(Theraphosa apophysis) Goliath Pinkfoot is the largest spider ever recorded. That largest ever recorded had a leg span of 13" I heard. *


That was a male owned by one of the big Breeders in the US. Can't remember which one though


----------



## LaRiz (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Nunn _
> *Apparently it's missing legs and in shocking condition! Did you hear the story behind it's collection, amazing stuff.
> Luc Ross is quite a whiz with the Africans, he may be able to come up with some more info on Phoneyusa, I know they're one of his favourite genera.
> *


Phoneyusa is an interesting genus.  If my brother Jack (Haploman here) would ever get off his @$$ and get a digital camera, he could post a pic of his Phoneyusa celerierae (properly ID'd).  Jack?
john


----------

